# 7 For 7 @ Farmington



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I hunted Farmington yesterday and although a bit slower than the friday before I managed my 7 drakes with 7 shots fired.
I have only hunted Farmington once since my airboat days, it sure was cool to see/hear all the new motor/reduction combinations you guys have put on your boats!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

NICE WORK! mostly frozen up now?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice Haul!! Lots of shooting out there yesterday.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nicely done!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Frozen pretty darn hard on friday but the warmer weather is helping cut open the flows a little more each day.
I did not make it down the Turpin dike but I saw a lot more MM's being trailered in/out than I thought would be out there.
Maybe they never got taken off the trailer?


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys are killin' me with all this late season success, but keep it up..it's a nice death.
Good looking birds for sure.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

shaner said:


> I hunted Farmington yesterday and although a bit slower than the friday before I managed my 7 drakes with 7 shots fired.
> I have only hunted Farmington once since my airboat days, it sure was cool to see/hear all the new motor/reduction combinations you guys have put on your boats!


Nice job Shane!!! I did shoot a limit also but not all drakes  we will have to go together sometime!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice shoot


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, good luck to all of you. The funny thing is my limit on friday was exactly the same as monday but instead of a gadwall it was a drake widgeon.


Hey 357Bob, I hope you received the compliment I paid you a few weeks ago on one of your threads. I was impressed with your attitude and sense of humor concerning your accident. I too suffered a very embarrassing gun accident and hurt myself physically and emotionally.
I am very impressed with your drive to not let it stop you and to keep moving forward.
Shane


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome job Shane!
R


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

shaner said:


> Hey 357Bob, I hope you received the compliment I paid you a few weeks ago on one of your threads. I was impressed with your attitude and sense of humor concerning your accident. I too suffered a very embarrassing gun accident and hurt myself physically and emotionally.
> I am very impressed with your drive to not let it stop you and to keep moving forward.
> Shane


I did see that, and thanks. I have actualy been out a couple times since but my I still can't walk very far and my wife has become adverse to my hunting alone(go figure).


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice job, Shane. It was good to meet you in person. It's almost time to chase those perch.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

R,
I did not get a chance to tell you how great you represented air boaters/hunters in general in the GSL movie that was previewed a couple weeks ago.
It was great to see you after so many years.
Keep up the good work, Shane


----------

